# Please review my website :)



## MicahJPhotography (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and I'm hoping to get some feedback/suggestion regarding my website. I have recently refreshed my website from blogger to wordpress/godaddy in January. I'm going for a simple/clean/easy to navigate website. I noticed that my website is a little slow to load? I'm still trying to get used to the wordpress platform and plug-ins. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks! http://blog.micahjphotography.com


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 26, 2013)

MicahJPhotography said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and I'm hoping to get some feedback/suggestion regarding my website. I have recently refreshed my website from blogger to wordpress/godaddy in January. I'm going for a simple/clean/easy to navigate website. I noticed that my website is a little slow to load? I'm still trying to get used to the wordpress platform and plug-ins. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks! http://blog.micahjphotography.com



I couldn't load your website on my phone. I would assume its godaddys less than adequate hosting service. Also check out http://tools.pingdom.com/ in regards to optimizing your site.


----------



## MicahJPhotography (Feb 26, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> MicahJPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and I'm hoping to get some feedback/suggestion regarding my website. I have recently refreshed my website from blogger to wordpress/godaddy in January. I'm going for a simple/clean/easy to navigate website. I noticed that my website is a little slow to load? I'm still trying to get used to the wordpress platform and plug-ins. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks! Micah J Photography - Los Angeles Wedding Photographer. Photojournalistic. Contemporary Portraits.
> ...



Thank you for the link! Perf grade of 80/100 and 8.93s load time. It says my website is slower than 84% of all tested websites. Wow that's sloooow.


----------



## Mully (Feb 26, 2013)

I did not find it to be slow..... the only thing I saw that needs fixing is the menu items and the text is hard to read as it is quite dark


----------



## Ilovemycam (Feb 26, 2013)

Impressive, nice work!


----------



## ChrisHeathcote (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice site with some great work. My only comment is to do with the navigation, and that is at first I thought the "goto" drop down was a google search, not site navigation. Maybe having tabs/button links might make it easier for clients to find their way around.


----------



## MicahJPhotography (Feb 26, 2013)

Mully said:


> I did not find it to be slow..... the only thing I saw that needs fixing is the menu items and the text is hard to read as it is quite dark



Thank you for your comment, I will look into changing the color of the font.


----------



## MicahJPhotography (Feb 26, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> Impressive, nice work!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## MicahJPhotography (Feb 26, 2013)

ChrisHeathcote said:


> Nice site with some great work. My only comment is to do with the navigation, and that is at first I thought the "goto" drop down was a google search, not site navigation. Maybe having tabs/button links might make it easier for clients to find their way around.



Thank you for your input!


----------



## thomas30 (Feb 27, 2013)

It is looking but but on home page you should add some content as well.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 27, 2013)

My first impression is that all the photos loaded quickly, but I found them to be really flat and washed out.  If this was the look you were after then it worked well.  I looked through some of the gallery and you have very nice images. I found the post processing all over the place, flat, over saturation and under saturation as well.  There didn't seem to be any consistency.


----------



## MicahJPhotography (Feb 27, 2013)

thomas30 said:


> It is looking but but on home page you should add some content as well.



Thank you for comment. I am going for a simple/clean homepage. What kind of content do you suggest?


----------



## MicahJPhotography (Feb 27, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> My first impression is that all the photos loaded quickly, but I found them to be really flat and washed out.  If this was the look you were after then it worked well.  I looked through some of the gallery and you have very nice images. I found the post processing all over the place, flat, over saturation and under saturation as well.  There didn't seem to be any consistency.



Thank you for your input! I am going for the flat washed out look. As far as my gallery, I have work on there that's a few years old and I have been changing up my editing style so it's kinda all over the place. It's a work in progress..


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 27, 2013)

Web sites should always be a work in progress, good luck with the business and the new site.


----------



## smithphotography (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice work and I enjoyed the pics of Alison & Zack[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif].[/FONT]


----------



## Holman68 (Mar 17, 2013)

I really enjoyed it. Great work!


----------



## kokonut (Mar 25, 2013)

The first time I tried to visit your website I had an error. Then I renew the page and it was OK. If it is slow then it is basically a matter of your webhost account. 
Your pictures are very beautiful.
I have 2 suggestions to do about the site:
While navigate, put the Home first in the navigation menu. Users are used to have "Home" first and they don't want to loose their time by looking where to click.
In the blog section, you could cut the body of each article with an excerpt. That way it may be easier to navigate and have a global view of your posts.


----------

